# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Privelessen Russisch, een voorbereding NTII
Даю частные уроки русского языка, в том числе для иностранцев. 
Готовлю к сдаче государственного эказмена на знание голландского языка (NTI, 
NTII) 
Недорого, индивидуальная программа, возможно по вашим учебным материалам, в 
районе Роттердама\Гааги и окресностей.  
Privelessen Russisch, ook voor Nederlands en Engels sprekenden. 
Een hulp met het voorbereiden voor de 'Staatsexamen' (NTI, NTII). 
Het individueel programma (die aan uw eigen tempo bestemd is), een redelijke 
prijs, het gebruik van uw leermaterialen is mogelijk.
Rotterdam\Den-Haag en omgeving.  cvoja_uni@inbox.ru

----------


## Jon

Wat is een redelijke prijs?

----------

